# New strip light flickering/plusing?



## joebeattie (May 1, 2015)

First post so please be kind..
I've just purchased a new strip light after my old one blew out and it keeps flickering as thought it's an old one that needs replacing? Any thoughts on what it might be? I think it could be the starter  anything is helpful


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

You are probably right ,change the starter ,you could always try one from another unit that is working ,they are cheap components to replace anyway
Terry


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

joebeattie said:


> First post so please be kind..
> I've just purchased a new strip light after my old one blew out and it keeps flickering as thought it's an old one that needs replacing? Any thoughts on what it might be? I think it could be the starter  anything is helpful


yep try a new starter in it : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like the FSU switch needs replacing. We should all replace these when we change lamps.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Sounds like the FSU switch needs replacing. We should all replace these when we change lamps.


At risk of sounding like a total plum but what is the FSU switch?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Badgerroy said:


> At risk of sounding like a total plum but what is the FSU switch?



F ing Starter Unit ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's the white cylinder ontop of the controller. Twist it and take it out, get a new one from Your reptile shop

John


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It's the white cylinder ontop of the controller. Twist it and take it out, get a new one from Your reptile shop
> 
> John


I suspected so. Iv always known them to just be called a starter unit. :blush:


----------

